
Evolution of C Programming Practices: Study of the Unix OS 1973–2015 [pdf] - adamnemecek
http://delivery.acm.org/10.1145/2890000/2884799/p748-spinellis.pdf?ip=71.227.158.231&id=2884799&acc=OPEN&key=4D4702B0C3E38B35%2E4D4702B0C3E38B35%2E4D4702B0C3E38B35%2E6D218144511F3437&CFID=797301950&CFTOKEN=27845792&__acm__=1465405943_032509c500cb9d511b5ad26aba7f33d7
======
adamnemecek
There's an associated Github repo [https://github.com/dspinellis/unix-history-
make](https://github.com/dspinellis/unix-history-make)

